# Why is PUL getting sticky?



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

I have some Swaddlebees that I've been using for about a month and noticed that the inside of the PUL is getting sticky, which is making them much harder to stuff. I just got some new ones and the inside of the PUL is wonderfully smooth. Anyone know why PUL gets sticky or how I can prevent it?

My (front-loader) wash routine is normally prewash with Allen's Naturally, then sanitary cycle with nothing added, then extra rinse, then dryer dry. They've also been washed with Tide a couple of times (before I learned it gave DS a rash), washed with oxyclean several times, and stripped with Dawn dish detergent (added to a wash). I know that Linda from HH recommends drying PUL to keep it waterproof, FB recommends occasionally washing with oxyclean, and lots of people recommend stripping pockets with Dawn, so I'd be surprised if these are causing this problem, but I don't know... Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

I've never had any of my pul get sticky - some of mine were used in heavy rotation and always dried in the drier and we never had any issues. your wash routine doesn't seem odd in any way - have you contacted SB about it?


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks - I haven't contacted SB yet, but I may it it turns out this is not a normal thing that happens to PUL. From your post, I'm guessing the dryer drying is not the problem. So maybe it's the oxyclean or Dawn? I just checked, and the insides of some of my HH are a little bit sticky too, but not as sticky as the SB (or maybe it just doesn't seem like it due to more stuffing room).


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Maybe it's the combination of the different detergents and soaps that caused a reaction in the PUL


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have no clue, my SB's don't have sticky PUL but a few of my wonderoos stick together when I take them out of the dryer.... I would contact swaddlebees and see if there was a bad batch or something.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks for your suggestions. I've emailed SB so hopefully I'll figure this out soon!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

The insides of my FBs used to get sticky. I never thought of it as sticky, I was too focused on the horrible noise and feeling it would make as I stuffed them (very sensitive to touch and sound). Ick!

Anyway, a few months ago I switched to Simple Green and Washing Soda as a detergent, and none of the new dipes are getting sticky, and actually the older dipes are LOSING their stickiness! It's a joy stuffing pockets again.









Why it would be doing that with Allen's I don't know! But maybe it's all the other stuff? I found recently that the less I do to the dipes, the better they are for it. All I do nowadays is dry pail, then do a hot wash with SG/WS, then an extra rinse/spin b/c my washer is dying and I don't like throwing sopping wet inserts into the dryer, and then I dry them, and I'm done. When I was doing complicated things is when I had complicated problems!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

I forgot to mention last time, I've never used oxyclean, and for some reason I have it in my head that I was told not to use it but it's late and my brain isn't working real well so maybe I'm thinking about something else..... Let us know what SB tells you, I'm curious about this myself...


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll LYK when I hear back from SB.

I don't want to try SG/WS because I have hard water and I had some trouble with diaper stiffness when using a carbonate-based detergent before, so I now use liquid detergent.


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

I've used oxyclean, dawn and tide, and have never had any pul of mine get sticky. BUT I know exactly what you're talking about, as I bought a few fb a while back that had sticky pul already....it bugged me









If I had to guess, I'd say the sanitary cycle might be cooking your pul....my best friend has a duet and that cycle MELTED some of her stuff, it is SO hot. She uses the whites setting now.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

My understanding is that PUL is designed to be autoclaved, which is a lot hotter than any washer. After 2 washes in sanitary with only Allen's the new SB are not sticky yet. Maybe it is the combo of super hot water with oxyclean that's to blame. I'll have to wait and see what happens with these new ones. I plan to only use oxyclean on the inserts in the future, to avoid any problems it might cause for the PUL.


----------



## GwenV (Jul 10, 2005)

I'll be interested in what SB's says.
A few of my pockets are having that problem and I am curious.

I also have a front loader and I also use Allens but I run it on whitest whites and b/c don't have sanitary.

G.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GwenV*
I'll be interested in what SB's says.
A few of my pockets are having that problem and I am curious.

I also have a front loader and I also use Allens but I run it on whitest whites and b/c don't have sanitary.

G.

Did your pockets have this problem when you got them, or did it develop since you've had them? Have you used anything else (like oxyclean or bleach) with your sticky pockets other than Allen's? Just trying to figure out what could be causing this problem...


----------



## gelfnrach (Sep 13, 2005)

All of my pockets get this way after about 4 washes. I use sensi clean and nothing else...
It drives me nuts! Maybe its the type of water, not what you use to wash?


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

interesting. Some of my fb's are sticky, but certain colors are really much smoother than others. All my fb's are the same age, but the white and hunter green ones, for example, are all really really smooth. The light blue ones are all 'crackled' looking The rest are in between. I read when I was learning to sew diapers that some PUL colors are stickier than others in the sewing machine. Also I wouldn't describe it as sticky.. more like tacky, but not majorly enough to impede stuffing.

I always wondered if it's a detergent residue/dryness question.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gelfnrach*
All of my pockets get this way after about 4 washes. I use sensi clean and nothing else...
It drives me nuts! Maybe its the type of water, not what you use to wash?

Hmm, type of water... interesting possibility. I have hard water - how about you?


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jnmom*
interesting. Some of my fb's are sticky, but certain colors are really much smoother than others. All my fb's are the same age, but the white and hunter green ones, for example, are all really really smooth. The light blue ones are all 'crackled' looking The rest are in between. I read when I was learning to sew diapers that some PUL colors are stickier than others in the sewing machine. Also I wouldn't describe it as sticky.. more like tacky, but not majorly enough to impede stuffing.

I always wondered if it's a detergent residue/dryness question.

Hmm, mine are the whole rainbow - blue, green, yellow, orange, & red!


----------



## gelfnrach (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawoof*
Hmm, type of water... interesting possibility. I have hard water - how about you?

Nope I think my water is soft. I am just outside NYC


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Just to add another to the mix - I have sticky FB's but not HH or SB. The FB's are peach and yellow - all about two months old.

Wash is dry, then cold wash with All free and clear (about 2 tbsp), hot wash (water only hot enough to shower in - so not very!), then line dry.

It bugs the hell out of me! Stuffing icky microfibre inside a sticky pocket is NO FUN! I'm planning to make some pockets with a lining inside the PUL so it doesn't happen.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Wow, I have the same problem!!!!! I was JUST going to post about it too!

I've been using my Swaddlebees in my top loader washer and matching dryer for about 4 months and had zero problems. Then two weeks ago, we got a new washer and dryer. . .Kenmore frontloader. Suddenly, I noticed the PUL is sticky and I'm having trouble stuffing them.

I've been using Sportwash all along with both washers and having had any problems. Well, I did have to use regular Tide for one wash because I ran out, but that was it. I switched to Charlie's Soap yesterday so we'll see how that goes.

I'm beginning to think it's the dryer, personally. I'm going to try drying them on a lower heat setting or maybe line dry and see how that goes. I just think its odd that my problems all started with the new washer/dryer.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

How strange! So we've got stickiness reported with both hard and soft water, both super hot and not so hot water, a variety of detergents,and both line and dryer drying....

Does everyone with stickiness have a front-loading washer?


----------



## GwenV (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawoof*
Did your pockets have this problem when you got them, or did it develop since you've had them? Have you used anything else (like oxyclean or bleach) with your sticky pockets other than Allen's? Just trying to figure out what could be causing this problem...

Most of mine came used and I used to use Mela-Power detergent. (Stopped using it b/c the of brightners issues). The stickiness started after I got the diapers but only on some. I think mainly my Wonderoos. I also have FB and Mothers touch pockets.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Maybe it is the washer?

Anyway, all I know is I never had the problem until the new washer/dryer a few weeks ago.

I also have every single color they make and hard water, though not terrribly so. I'm waiting to see a few days to see if Charlie's Soap makes any difference.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Nope, top loader.


----------

